# Trifecta Performance Rocks!!!



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

Sounds nice. The only concern I have is for the manual transmission, and if it effects the clutch at all. Ie: Is there any slippage?


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

No slippage at all, I just installed a prerelease tune last night with the updates and did some data logging, car felt great, I definately felt a difference, it took about 500yards less to go from 1krpm to 6.5krpm on a 3rd gear pull on the same road, I am very pleased with Vince and his service.
Later
Steve


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

thats some great service there. when i get more money ill be ordering a tune.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

:signs013:


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

Insane_ECO said:


> No slippage at all, I just installed a prerelease tune last night with the updates and did some data logging, car felt great, I definately felt a difference, it took about 500yards less to go from 1krpm to 6.5krpm on a 3rd gear pull on the same road, I am very pleased with Vince and his service.
> Later
> Steve


Nice to know. Thanks.


----------



## drumrolfe (May 10, 2011)

Do you think this would void the warranty in anyway?

Thanks! 

Also thinking about: http://http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/1507-injen-intake-installation-steps-pics.html


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

I'm curious about the factory GM updates? How can we find out if our cars have recievd them and what the updates change?

Also, i'm amazed at the kind of product support and development that Vince has...its truly amazing.

I wonder if there is a way (with this tune) to improve steering feel. Because we have electric steering, I know the values that effect how much power assistance is given can be modified in a section in the ECM


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

was this tune hard to do? what do they ship and how is it done?


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

drumrolfe said:


> Do you think this would void the warranty in anyway?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Also thinking about: http://http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/1507-injen-intake-installation-steps-pics.html


A tune is a power train voiding modification. However it is also very easy to remove and should not be a major concern.


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> A tune is a power train voiding modification. However it is also very easy to remove and should not be a major concern.


Unless these tunes are hidden, there is cause for concern. Hasn't GM been able to tell when the computers are flashed, and how often?


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

As far as I know EEPROM tuners have remained ahead of the power curve when it comes to undetectable ECM changes. However when you get into certain areas like maximum values such as RPM, vehicle speed limiters, and even boost are still viewable from OEM scanners and diagnostics tools. However proving an aftermarket tune has been beyond the dealers so far.... 


Vince and VTuners would be able to answer your questions far better than me. Ill look into our search history for better answers when I get off of work.



Edit: with my personal experience they havent found tunes on either of my cars. Both were reflashed to stock before taking them into dealers then switched back later. One is a honda and the other a pontiac 2006 and 2007 year models.


----------



## GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer (Feb 26, 2011)

oshia86 said:


> Hasn't GM been able to tell when the computers are flashed, and how often?


Simply, is it traceable? Yes.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer said:


> Simply, is it traceable? Yes.


CALID and CVN will catch them everytime... unless its back to stock with a complete module reset...

Even then its still traceable but the guy at the dealer won't catch it...

GM guy can chime in if I am wrong but I am 99% sure.


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

I would really love to tune my car, but I won't risk the warranty for it. 

I had transmission problems with the GTO right after I got it. Very loud whine and horrible shifting. The car was at the dealer a total of 4 times for this issue. They replaced the differential 3 times. The differential wasn't the problem. 

I added headers between the 2nd and 3rd time. I got tired of dealing with the car again, and that's when I took it in the 3rd time. They took apart the transmission and the head tech said there was something wrong with the tranny. They called in the local "hot shot" from GM to come review my case, since they've already spent 1000's of dollars replacing differentials that were not defective. 

They denied the warranty claim due to my headers. I argued with them over this. The problem happened before any mods were added, and there is no way a set of headers would have caused this issue. I still got all of the paperwork to prove this. They bring in a new tech to look at the car, he says there is nothing wrong, and I am sent home.

Bunch of B.S. Two weeks later, I went to another dealership, and they replaced the syncros. Shifting was fixed. I can't remember what else they did, but the noise was gone as well. I then went on a modding spree.

Moral of the story - Be careful with modding, as some dealers will do anything they can to deny you a valid warranty.

That said, I am not gonna even attempt trying to sneak a tune past them, if it is even slightly detectable. I might have better luck at a the 2nd dealership though.

/end rant


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

oshia86 said:


> Moral of the story - Be careful with modding, as *some dealers* will do *anything* they can to *deny* you a valid warranty.


...and, that's _before_ *GM* becomes involved, for _better or worse_.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

If they would just build it right, we wouldn't have to tune it just to run like it should.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> If they would just build it right, we wouldn't have to tune it just to run like it should.


Thats awefully ignorant of you...

Keep in mind GM has to build something that will last 150,000miles without failure... I say 150,000 because that is the legislated requirement for an emission related component. I bet not a single car that is tuned will have all the emissions related components last to 150,000 miles.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

limited360 said:


> Thats awefully ignorant of you...
> 
> Keep in mind GM has to build something that will last 150,000miles without failure... I say 150,000 because that is the legislated requirement for an emission related component. I bet not a single car that is tuned will have all the emissions related components last to 150,000 miles.


I was thinking of the improvements made with the tune in the trans shifting and MPG gains to try and get it closer to numer in the lies that they publish.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...GM builds their products to "meet" mandated EPA, NHSTA, CARB, etc. requirements, NOT to meet NHRA, AHRA, NASCAR, INDY or SCCA requirements--all obviously beyond GM "warrantee" usage.

...that being said, however, GM engineers may know *how* to design, test and build (questionable!) their products, but it's the local-yocal GM shop people who do the actual diagnosis, repair and replacements, NOT those engineers!

...so-o-o-o, *if* GM _designed_ it right, _tested_ it right, then _assembled_ it right and _delivered_ it right, there would be NO need for the local-yocals to do *any* repairs beyond "normal and reasonable wear & tear" stuff...but, that ain't what happens.

...case in point, the 6T40 Hydramatic transmission has been in use since 2008, seemingly with good results, but this same transmission in the 2011 Cruze is having all kinds of "problems" in BOTH the 1.8L and 1.4LT engined vehicles. Come-on, it's the same product, just different chassis, so *why* can't GM seem to (1) correctly diagnose the root-cause and then (2) "fix" that problem?


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> I was thinking of the improvements made with the tune in the trans shifting and MPG gains to try and get it closer to numer in the lies that they publish.


They don't publish lies... they publish EPA test numbers as they are required...

Trans fixes are a good thing, but how do these changes affect emissions? Once again there is way more to it than just drivability at the end of the day...


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Big Tom said:


> I was thinking of the improvements made with the tune in the trans shifting and MPG gains to try and get it closer to numer in the lies that they publish.


The cruze is fully capable of obtaining 40+mpg.... ask me how I know 

They just dropped the ball on the tuning, both ecm and trans


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> The cruze is fully capable of obtaining 40+mpg.... ask me how I know
> 
> They just dropped the ball on the tuning, both ecm and trans


Why do you think they dropped the ball? Meeting emissions is a hard task these days. GM doesn't leave low hanging fruit....

PM me and we can discuss... suppose we dont wanna de rail this post!


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> The cruze is fully capable of obtaining 40+mpg.... ask me how I know
> 
> They just dropped the ball on the tuning, both ecm and trans


If I could just get on the flat midwest interstate, drive 65, and get the 36MPG they say I can get, I will be happy. Also in manual mode I would like the car to shift when I tell it to, not 2 seconds later. I really don't care if I have 2 or 200 more HP, I just want it to drive nice.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> If I could just get on the flat midwest interstate, drive 65, and get the 36MPG they say I can get, I will be happy. Also in manual mode I would like the car to shift when I tell it to, not 2 seconds later. I really don't care if I have 2 or 200 more HP, I just want it to drive nice.


buy a manual if you require control of the trans... don't complain if you buy an auto and the shift algorithms aren't to your liking.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Big Tom said:


> If I could just get on the flat midwest interstate, drive 65, and get the 36MPG they say I can get, I will be happy. Also in manual mode I would like the car to shift when I tell it to, not 2 seconds later. I really don't care if I have 2 or 200 more HP, I just want it to drive nice.


Mine shifts immediately?
It also gets 40+mpg hwy even at 65?


----------



## Vulgar_Display (Apr 23, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> If I could just get on the flat midwest interstate, drive 65, and get the 36MPG they say I can get, I will be happy. Also in manual mode I would like the car to shift when I tell it to, not 2 seconds later. I really don't care if I have 2 or 200 more HP, I just want it to drive nice.


I'm getting around 38mpg at 70mph on days when there is no wind. If I'm driving into the wind the numbers drop obviously. I've averaged 36mpg with the automatic which is pretty incredible considering the amount of driving I do through stop lights. 

If you aren't getting the MPG you're expecting it's your driving habits and not the car that is at fault.


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

I took mine in for the steering wheel recall without flashing it back. The idiots decided to try and update the thermostat without even asking me which it didn't even need. 10,400 miles and never had a temp problem. 

Long story short, they couldn't get the update to install and were getting errors. Had me there for 4 hours. Then they started asking me qustions about any computer work. I denied till I died lol. They were on the phone with GM engineering and took data logs and all. 

So I talked them out of trying to get the update done so I could get outta there. Anyway they just called me the other day and said the data they took doesn't show anything and they would like to change out my ecu. So I flashed it back to stock and and Im going to let them do just that lol.

I talked to Vince and he said to do it, flash it to stock and let them have the ECU so they can scratch there heads and be like WTF?


MY whole point is GM's computer engineer geeks couldn't find Vince's work. So obviously he put a lot of time into writing this tune 100% the right way.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

2011lt1 said:


> I talked to Vince and he said to do it, flash it to stock and let them have the ECU so they can scratch there heads and be like WTF?
> 
> 
> MY whole point is GM's computer engineer geeks couldn't find Vince's work. So obviously he put a lot of time into writing this tune 100% the right way.



".... because when you get overconfident, that's when something snaps up and bites you." - Neil Armstrong


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> ".... because when you get overconfident, that's when something snaps up and bites you." - Neil Armstrong


Well said, but at the same time... That does make a pretty good testament as to what Vince is providing us all with. :not_worthy:

Well, most of us, I'm still begging the wife. As soon as I have the exhaust done and have the money up, I'm DEFINITELY getting my Trifecta Tune.:th_alc:


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> ".... because when you get overconfident, that's when something snaps up and bites you." - Neil Armstrong





??? How does that apply to what I said? I didn't say they would never find it. I said I had a issue where they looked and didn't find it, so it shows how well the tune is written.

Why does someone ALWAYS feel the need to correct me on this board? And every time they didn't even comprehend what I said.

Thanks for your philosophical thought for the day.


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

Do you really think Vince writes tunes, or just goes into some menu's and modifies settings?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

oshia86 said:


> Do you really think Vince writes tunes, or just goes into some menu's and modifies settings?


He modifies the existing tune by correcting and inputting new values. All the software he uses is custom made by him - the guy used to be a Programming Engineer at Microsoft for like 10 years...


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> He modifies the existing tune by correcting and inputting new values. All the software he uses is custom made by him - the guy used to be a Programming Engineer at Microsoft for like 10 years...




thus writes the tune


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

2011lt1 said:


> ??? How does that apply to what I said? I didn't say they would never find it. I said I had a issue where they looked and didn't find it, so it shows how well the tune is written.
> 
> Why does someone ALWAYS feel the need to correct me on this board? And every time they didn't even comprehend what I said.
> 
> Thanks for your philosophical thought for the day.


Well first of all everything I quoted from you came off as cocky. You called the engineers geeks which isnt exactly a term of endearment. 

Secondly, is everyone suppose to just agree with you and not offer a counter thought to your own?

Lastly, it cant be my "philosophical thought" if its a quote from another person. =D

And you dont "write" tunes. When you tune you are just changing computer outputs. Its not like he's on QBasic writing code to change pulse width modulation of injectors or flux capacitors.


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> Well first of all everything I quoted from you came off as cocky. You called the engineers geeks which isnt exactly a term of endearment.
> 
> Secondly, is everyone suppose to just agree with you and not offer a counter thought to your own?
> 
> ...




You are the first to correct me every time. No one else just you. You just did it 3 times on the last post. 

What are you my professor or my father? My dad doesn't correct me as much as you do. ? Every board Ive ever been on has someone like you on it. Do you even own a cruze yet? Because if I remember correctly you didn't even have one a few months ago.

If the word geek offends you then you skin in thinner then a paper bag. 

I don't expect anyone to agree with me all the time, however you feel the need to dismiss, discredit and make everything I say on this borded wrong and since you went there, your level of arrogance makes you come off as cocky as can be. 


I don't wanna have a forum board argument so Im done after this. Just please leave me alone and stop trying to shinning on me all the time with your level of superiority you feel the need to express at my expense. Thank you


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

What JDM said^


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> Its not like he's on QBasic writing code to change pulse width modulation of injectors or flux capacitors.


I lawled a little there.


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

oshia86 said:


> What JDM said^[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Can you swing on JDM anymore then that? oh hes a mod I forgot


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Cumon guys really? 2011LT1, you just need to relax a bit.
All JDM is trying to do is help you and others gain valuable information. 
I hate seeing these types of threads end up in a fight or whatever. 


Lets just all get along with eachother and pretend nothing happend. We sound like a bunch of teens here, really. 


CHEVYCRUZE RS,


----------



## ErickysGSX (Jul 19, 2011)

Spaceme said:


> I purchased the Trifecta Tune for my Cruze about 2 weeks after I got the car and it has made a real difference in it's gas mileage, driveability, and performance. For anyone on the fence about getting the Trifecta Performance Tune for their Cruze, here is an e-mail I received from Vince at Trifecta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just curious, were there any gains when lowering the engine operating temp?


----------



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

*Big Tom*

With the Trifecta tune you get instant shifts when in manual. Also they are firm shifts. You have to be fast though as the engine will accelerate faster than you expect in the lower gears. Never have been able to do a WOT even from second gear as it goes through the RPM range faster than I can get the shifts in. In automatic it will upshift at a lower RPM than GM programming under normal throttle.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

ErickysGSX said:


> Just curious, were there any gains when lowering the engine operating temp?


No not really. I'm running thr 160degree thermostat and didn't really notice any change, maybe a little bit less heat overall but nothing significant


----------



## TexasAggie (Sep 5, 2011)

2011lt1 said:


> ??? How does that apply to what I said? I didn't say they would never find it. I said I had a issue where they looked and didn't find it, so it shows how well the tune is written.
> 
> Why does someone ALWAYS feel the need to correct me on this board? And every time they didn't even comprehend what I said.
> 
> Thanks for your philosophical thought for the day.


:funnypost:


----------

